# Certificates in Texas



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 20, 2012)

This Masonic year I will proudly be serving in the South.  As JW, I have a lot of things planned out to try to do for the year (with the Lodge and myself).  One thing that I am really wanting to do is get either a C or B certificate.  I'm pretty sure with my current understanding of the requirements I will be good to go for both of those, but I just want to make sure that I have EVERYTHING down and perfect before I try for one.  Depending on how much more I need to cover and if I decide to wait till later in the year to test out, I may shoot for geting the A certificate instead.

My question is, what are the requirements, or what all is covered to be able to get the C, B, and A certificates in the GloT jurisdiction?  Usually, how do the certificate exams go?  Like, is it just me and the "grader" sitting across from each other or something like a "round robin"?  Also, how long are each certificate good for?  Like, is the C only good for three years and the A good for five, or are all three of them good for the same amount of time?

Thanks, Brothers!  (lol turned out to be more than one question, I know haha)


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 20, 2012)

Brother,
Here are the requirements:
C Certificate: open and close all four lodges in every position, questions and answers in each degree.
B Certificate: All of C, plus conferring each degree in every position.
A Certificate: All of B, plus three lectures.

Once you earn a certificate, it is good for one year, re-certifying each year for three years. Then it is good for every three years after that.

Depending upon who is doing the exam, there is usually a degree done with criticism from the COW member/representative. Then a round robin of the other parts of the work. You have to be ready for whatever lands in your lap. 

If you have members who are not really ready, it can certainly throw off the rhythm and become a challenge. At my exam, we had a Brother with a severe speech impediment and tic (he would give a raspberry when he got stuck or frustrated which was every time). It really threw off the rest of us, but we made it through it.

The thing about getting the C certificate (or B or A) is that it qualifies for the esoteric requirements for JW, SW or WM.

Good luck and go for it. All that the COW can say is "no." They can't eat you!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 20, 2012)

By the way, the COW will be up here in Temple 8 am on July 21 at Knob Creek. The COW will be in Taylor 7 pm on Aug. 31 and 9 am Sep. 1. Onion Creek in Austin 6 pm Sep. 14, Waco #92 at 8 am Oct. 14. Those are the closest to Burnet, I think.


----------



## Tx4ever (Jun 20, 2012)

I took the C last year and will try for a B this year . The one thing that kinda suprised me was having to know like the secretarys and tresurers part. I was able to get through it . I was the only C exam and it was just me and COW member.The B and A did round robin


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 20, 2012)

Bro. Michael,

If you come to the exam @ Taylor, I'll get to meet you in person.

ALL: The "C" exam includes the duties of the Treasurer & Secretary, AND the Tiler's Oath. FYI.


----------



## California Master (Jun 21, 2012)

I remember when I went through the exam for the first time. I was really nervous. By the time that I got the 3 year certifcate, it was old hat. Good luck to you. I'm sure that you will do just fine.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 23, 2012)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> Brother,
> Here are the requirements:
> C Certificate: open and close all four lodges in every position, questions and answers in each degree.
> B Certificate: All of C, plus conferring each degree in every position.
> ...



Thanks a lot for that.  Gives me something to be able to check off as I move along.  



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Bro. Michael,
> 
> If you come to the exam @ Taylor, I'll get to meet you in person.
> 
> ALL: The "C" exam includes the duties of the Treasurer & Secretary, AND the Tiler's Oath. FYI.



Sounds like a plan!!!  I know that I will be able to get the "C", and with a little bit of work I can get the "B", but I might be able to shoot for the "A" at Taylor since it isn't till the 31st of August.  I'll go ahead and start trying to make arragements and plans to go to that one.  Do I need to have my Secretary file anything with GL, or do I just pretty much show up with my dues card?  Never been to one of these.



California Master said:


> I remember when I went through the exam for the first time. I was really nervous. By the time that I got the 3 year certifcate, it was old hat. Good luck to you. I'm sure that you will do just fine.



Thanks a lot, Brother.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 23, 2012)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> By the way, the COW will be up here in Temple 8 am on July 21 at Knob Creek. The COW will be in Taylor 7 pm on Aug. 31 and 9 am Sep. 1. Onion Creek in Austin 6 pm Sep. 14, Waco #92 at 8 am Oct. 14. Those are the closest to Burnet, I think.



Oh, and thanks a lot for the heads up on these dates!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 23, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Do I need to have my Secretary file anything with GL, or do I just pretty much show up with my dues card?  Never been to one of these.


 
Just show up with your dues card. We'll take care of the rest.  :wink:


----------



## bigbrew00 (Jun 26, 2012)

If your in Valley Lodge get with Brother Rick Allen he will deff help you out on any thing you need for the certificates I got My C there at valley lodge in 2010. Talk to either Rick or Brother Joe Greene out of bertram lodge 583  or hes in norton moses 336 in leander he holds an A .


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 28, 2012)

bigbrew00 said:


> If your in Valley Lodge get with Brother Rick Allen he will deff help you out on any thing you need for the certificates I got My C there at valley lodge in 2010. Talk to either Rick or Brother Joe Greene out of bertram lodge 583  or hes in norton moses 336 in leander he holds an A .


 
Yea, I will be talking to Rick Saturday when we do Installation of Officers.  Just to let him know what my plans are and that I am wanting to go to Taylor to do the exams.  I see Bro. Greene everyonce in a while.

How often are you up in the Valley Lodge area?


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jun 28, 2012)

.... I have been in a couple forums with Rick when he traveled with Bro. Henley....ask him if he remembers those plats of double yolk eggs Jimmy would get.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Star Mztyk said:


> .... I have been in a couple forums with Rick when he traveled with Bro. Henley....ask him if he remembers those plats of double yolk eggs Jimmy would get.



Lol will do tomorrow.  Haha Rick sure can tell a story lol  You guys should see the EAs (young guys) on their first few nights of being exposed to Rick...lol


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm, so the party is in Taylor at the end of August, eh?

I've been working toward the C certificate - a deadline might do me some good.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 1, 2012)

Come on up- they've got a great Lodge there!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 3, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Hmm, so the party is in Taylor at the end of August, eh?



Looks like it...lol


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing BOTH you Michaels there!  :wink:


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to get busy for a fact, the EA and FC stuff is rusty.  But I dig goals.

I'll bet we could rustle up some steaks and beer around there somewheres in the after hours


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 3, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> I'll bet we could rustle up some steaks and beer around there somewheres in the after hours


 
I know an officer in that Lodge who could probably help us with that!  :wink:


----------



## HKTidwell (Jul 4, 2012)

We would be honored to have the Brothers come out to Solomon Lodge for certificates.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 19, 2012)

Question - is the charge part of the A certificate?

Cheers


----------



## Tx4ever (Jul 19, 2012)

No.


Michael Hatley said:


> Question - is the charge part of the A certificate?
> 
> Cheers


----------

